# Automatic Transmission Fluid Change and the torque converter



## Nothinglost247 (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys. I have a 2001 Nissan Frontier 3.3L V6. I decided to change the transmission fluid in it, and only got about 3 quarts out of the "drain/refill" method. But I was wondering if I needed to somehow flush out the fluid in the torque converter, or if a few drain/refills, or even one, would be the right way to go? It's my first time doing this, and I'd appreciate any opinions. If I DO need to flush out the torque converter, then what would be the best method of doing so? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

No need to drain/flush the torque converter. Just replace the ATF filter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it has a metal filter, so if it is not damaged, clean it and put it back in


----------

